# Shipping date for Tshirts...



## Chris D (Jul 20, 2005)

When are they gonna be sent out?

Also do you know roughly how long it takes for them to get all the way across the pond to Blighty?

( can't wait !!! )


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2005)

They were ordered last Friday, so it's back a couple of days. I had to wait for payments to show up/clear, plus I had a couple of extra busy days at work. They estimate 14 days from then to arrive at my house, which'd be the 29th, and then assuming they get here by then, I'll be taking that weekend to get 'em packed up, labeled and dropped at the post office. After that I assume they'll go out on Monday the first, so you should start seein' them show up the first week of August. 

Edit: If they show up at my house sooner, I'll mail 'em out sooner, obviously.


----------



## Chris D (Jul 20, 2005)

Cool, cheers !


----------



## Shawn (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome. Thanks for the info, Chris.


----------



## Leon (Jul 21, 2005)

when we get them, we should all get pictures of ourselves in them with our main 7's. that might make a cooler SS.org wallpaper than just our guitars.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice Idea!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 21, 2005)

Leon said:


> when we get them, we should all get pictures of ourselves in them with our main 7's. that might make a cooler SS.org wallpaper than just our guitars.


That IS a great idea. I say we do it!


----------

